# Hashis and hearing voices.



## GoRed (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok here goes nothing. I do not have Hashis but my wife does. I registered on here for support and answers. She feels uncomfortable talking about it so I told her I would try and find other hashi patients out there with the same type symptoms. We got a dvd in the mail Mystery Diagnosis from TLC.They did a special on Hashis but did not cover the psych issues. I downloaded a report that I found a link to here on this board it helps some but we were just wondering how some of you guys that have this problem with your hashis handles it.thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GoRed said:


> Ok here goes nothing. I do not have Hashis but my wife does. I registered on here for support and answers. She feels uncomfortable talking about it so I told her I would try and find other hashi patients out there with the same type symptoms. We got a dvd in the mail Mystery Diagnosis from TLC.They did a special on Hashis but did not cover the psych issues. I downloaded a report that I found a link to here on this board it helps some but we were just wondering how some of you guys that have this problem with your hashis handles it.thanks


Hope you get some input from our posters. I do know that when I was in advanced stage of hyper/Grave's that I became psychotic and extremely fearful.

It was a scary time. Thank God for my most wonderful husband of 44 years now who never left my side.

But this would not be relevant to your question.

Actually, I just wanted to say welcome and hope you get some input.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Go Red -

Welcome to you and your wife. We need more information to help. When was your wife diagnosed? What thyroid medications is she currently taking? What are her current lab values with ranges? What symptoms are she having now that are bothering her?

I can almost guarentee you there is someone on this board who shares the issues your wife has, we just need to know what they are to give some advice on what worked or didn't work for us.


----------



## GoRed (Jul 16, 2011)

She has been on Synthroid for about 4 months, she is 33 yrs old. Doc says she has suffered 10 years or more with this. We have only been married for 8 months. She was afraid to tell me that she was hearing and seeing stuff but when her synthroid dose got larger the voices and visuals went away.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

GoRed said:


> She has been on Synthroid for about 4 months, she is 33 yrs old. Doc says she has suffered 10 years or more with this. We have only been married for 8 months. She was afraid to tell me that she was hearing and seeing stuff but when her synthroid dose got larger the voices and visuals went away.


I would love t see some of her lab's along with ranges if you have them.

When I was first diagnosed and the endo took me from full hyper to full hypo (stupid doctor) I thought I was going insane and seeked counseling due to the mental issues the thyroid movement caused. I never heard voices though.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

As my TSH rises, my mood definitely turns south so I know that problems with the thyroid can impact brain function.

You do not hear voices or see things but I think every person is different and the impact on brain function can be different. It is interesting that the Synthroid has helped her.

Does she still have issues she is worried about or is she worried about those symptoms returning?


----------

